# Continuous Lighting vs. Strobes



## christian.covert (Feb 3, 2011)

Can someone tell me that pros and cons between the two or a good resource where they lay it all out?

thanks,
Christian


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 3, 2011)

Ouch. A) It's a huge discussion, there's no "right" answer, and with the inclusion of video into many peoples bag, the answer is quickly changing. and B) this topic has been covered ad nauseum, so please give the forum search and google a whack first.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 3, 2011)

Here.

Let me google that for you

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 3, 2011)

both have their place, depends on what you are shooting and where your shooting it.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 3, 2011)

Most of my work is video, so I have a fairly decent continuous lighting kit for that.  In addition, when I took some "basic" camera classes after getting my DSLR, the lady who taught it preferred to shoot without flash, and stressed getting things right in the camera (less to do in post).  And every flash image I have taken (using the on camera flash) just did not look good to me.  Too washed out.  Even most of the flash images I've seen from others just don't look good to me.

However, I have run into at least one situation where an off-camera flash would have been helpful... and I've seen some images here that to me are stunning and an off-camera flash was used.  And I've seen some stuff where a good external flash was used as "fill" for daylight shots.  So I'm jumping on the external flash next month, and I plan on spending a lot of time learning how to use it.


----------



## christian.covert (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the input!


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2011)

christian.covert said:


> Can someone tell me that pros and cons between the two or a good resource where they lay it all out?
> 
> thanks,
> Christian


Constant lights:

Hot - The radient heat is unpleasant on living subjects and can cause burns if touched accidentally. The heat decreases the service life of light modifiers.
ambient light cannot be exposed for separately from the constant light source(s).
Cannot be used to stop motion.
Shadow modeling can be seen before the shutter is released.
Strobed lights:

must have 'modeling lights' to see shadow modeling before shutter release.
No unpleasant radient heat on subjects.
Less negative impact to the service life of light modifiers.
Ambient light and strobed light can be exposed for separately with a single shutter release.
The duration of the flash of light can be used instead of shutter speed to stop motion/camera shake.
More options for portable power.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 4, 2011)

dnavarrojr said:


> Most of my work is video, so I have a fairly decent continuous lighting kit for that.  In addition, when I took some "basic" camera classes after getting my DSLR, the lady who taught it preferred to shoot without flash, and stressed getting things right in the camera (less to do in post).  And every flash image I have taken (using the on camera flash) just did not look good to me.  Too washed out.  Even most of the flash images I've seen from others just don't look good to me.
> 
> However, I have run into at least one situation where an off-camera flash would have been helpful... and I've seen some images here that to me are stunning and an off-camera flash was used.  And I've seen some stuff where a good external flash was used as "fill" for daylight shots.  So I'm jumping on the external flash next month, and I plan on spending a lot of time learning how to use it.


 
That's because they're doing it wrong.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2011)

I would never buy continuos unless i shot weddings and then it would be an expensive set, the only pro for me with them is "What you see is what you get"
Studio flash all the way for me


----------



## dallasimagery (Feb 4, 2011)

To me, the obvious benefits of flash are 1) Less power 2) less heat for sitters


----------



## gsgary (Feb 4, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> To me, the obvious benefits of flash are 1) Less power 2) less heat for sitters



Have you been drinking ? don't you mean more power with flash


----------



## reddau (Feb 12, 2011)

I use continuous light, the biggest downfall I see is that my light it isn't very portable.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 14, 2011)

When I purchased my Strobes one of the things that helped make my mind up was the 1000W modeling lights.

Now they are not true hot lights, but they do work as an effective light for some light video work, as well they are great strobes, so the best of both worlds on a budget.


----------

